# kernel cleaner?



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

is there a program to completely remove a previous kernel prior to flashing a new one? is a cleaner even necessary?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes but it can cause more harm than good. Then only one I know of is for MTD kernels. But lately its been known to cause some issues


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

I use it everytime I flash an omfgb nightly. I flash the rom then flash the cleaner then jt's kernel. Never have a problem.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

"hecantbreathe said:


> I use it everytime I flash an omfgb nightly. I flash the rom then flash the cleaner then jt's kernel. Never have a problem.


From what's been said it seems the problems come when using it prior to flashing a glitch kernel.


----------



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

where can i find the cleaner


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

"nycjw said:


> where can i find the cleaner


Here you go

http://db.tt/OGOXKCc5


----------

